# Frankfurt Auto Show 2009 Preview



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Held once every two years the Frankfurt Auto Show IAA (Internationale Automobil Ausstellung) is the largest in the industry. If there's anything the Germans are known more for than bratwurst and beer, it's finely engineered vehicles. From Volkswagen to BMW, from Mercedes to Porsche, the German automakers take center stage at the Frankfurt Motor Show. We'll update this preview page with developing stories about which models are expected to make their world debut in Germany. Live coverage from Frankfurt starts September 15th. 

More: *Frankfurt Auto Show 2009 Preview* on AutoGuide.com


----------

